# Anyone Know of a good air pump?



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey i have a quick question! Does anyone know of a good quality air pump that can handle 80-120g tank or handle bigger?

thanks for reading any help or ideas would be great


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

I have 2 of the luft pump 7.0 psi. they work good and have a replaceable filter on the bottom. i got mine for 40 or 50 bucks. i can't remember exactly but they were on sale at the local pet store.

Here's a link. Amazon.com: Fish & Aquatic Supplies Coralife Luft Pump: Pet Supplies


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Phillyb said:


> Hey i have a quick question! Does anyone know of a good quality air pump that can handle 80-120g tank or handle bigger?
> 
> thanks for reading any help or ideas would be great


DY Air pump, exclusively distributed by Island Pets Unlimited. Contact your nearest location for more info! We use them in store and we stock parts!


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Scherb, thanks for the info! I will look into more detail but thanks for the personal output on the brand 

Rastapus, Alright cool i'll look into it next time i am in the area thanks again!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Phillyb said:


> Hey i have a quick question! Does anyone know of a good quality air pump that can handle 80-120g tank or handle bigger?
> 
> thanks for reading any help or ideas would be great


How about this?

TetraTec Deep Water Air Pumps - Air Pumps & Accessories - Fish - PetSmart

I have 3 top fins that are rated for 110 gal each but they don't appear to be listed.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Lamplighter, I will dig into this a little deeper. 

has anyone played with air pumps that aren't sold at pet store that people use for tools or other things that can run numerous lines?? I'm just curious. 

Thanks again for everyone time and help!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe this website will give you some info on pumps.

I bought one of these 2 run 12 airlines:

Diaphragm Air Pumps


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Phillyb said:


> Thanks Lamplighter, I will dig into this a little deeper.
> 
> has anyone played with air pumps that aren't sold at pet store that people use for tools or other things that can run numerous lines?? I'm just curious.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone time and help!


 I have two air compressors that I use for air tools. You're looking at major compressed air output. You can buy good ones like Cambell Housfeld(?) for a couple of hundred or less.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but aquarium air pumps are low PSI correct? All compressors I've used usually turn on when pressure drops below 90PSI and I've never seen a regulator on a air tool compressor that can go down to a very low PSI, you'd probably end up spending just as much on the compressor and a addon regulator to lower the PSI for aquarium use then you'd be on buying a air pump designed for aquarium to begin with.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

My sister actually uses a Testers hobby compressor meant for painting models, really noisy, but her old man is a cabinetmaker so no noise. not sure how many tanks it runs. hope this helps.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

kacairns said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but aquarium air pumps are low PSI correct? All compressors I've used usually turn on when pressure drops below 90PSI and I've never seen a regulator on a air tool compressor that can go down to a very low PSI, you'd probably end up spending just as much on the compressor and a addon regulator to lower the PSI for aquarium use then you'd be on buying a air pump designed for aquarium to begin with.


 You can set the PSI much lower than 90PSI I think you can st it at 5PSI.

I just answered a question! I would not use an air tool compressor for a 120 gal tank.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Lamplighter said:


> You can set the PSI much lower than 90PSI I think you can st it at 5PSI.
> 
> I just answered a question! I would not use an air tool compressor for a 120 gal tank.


I stand corrected then, guess my expensive tools aren't as good as you'd think for the prices paid


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I use air tools now and then. A ratchet really comes in handy especially when I fasten handrails to steps. I'll drive a 4" lag bolt into the wood like it was butter. I also use the orbital sander to sand surfaces. I set the PSI at 125 when I use the compressor. It's also handy for nailing or stabling. It's sure a lot faster! 

You can buy compressors for a $100 when they go on sale. Buy I really think they are way too powerful for a couple of tanks.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

One thing about high pressure compressors if they often need cylinder lubrication which will contaminate the air.

Oil and contaminates can be removed with more filtration.

I have reduces 250PSI systems down to 2oz with regulators


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

mikebike said:


> One thing about high pressure compressors if they often need cylinder lubrication which will contaminate the air.
> 
> Oil and contaminates can be removed with more filtration.
> 
> I have reduces 250PSI systems down to 2oz with regulators


One of my compressors requires lubrication the other not so. I'm not certain whether that would have a bearing on contamination in the air supply.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

generaly a piston tupe pump will be lubricated

Diaphram style I think don't require lubrication.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice and feedback it was much appreciated!! I think i'm going to keep saving and see what comes along my way with time


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We've got an old school large air pump. I'll check the brand name, but it's fantastic. Super quiet and we run 4 large tanks off it.


----------

